# ArrayList<Double>   -->   double[] array



## Klecks (27. Okt 2014)

also, habe meine ArrayList mit meinen Werten:


```
ArrayList<Double> list = new ArrayList<Double>();
list.add(example);
```

diese will ich jetzt wieder als double array haben.


```
Double[] array = list.toArray(new Double[list.size()]);
```

Damit klappt es schon mal.

Allerdings habe ich ja jetzt ein Double und kein double mehr 
Wie bekomme ich nun mein double[] Array, mit dem ich arbeiten kann?


----------



## Joose (27. Okt 2014)

Dieser Beitrag auf StackOverflow sollte dir helfen


----------



## Klecks (27. Okt 2014)

klappt wunderbar, danke 
#closed


----------



## chuxXo (27. Okt 2014)

Seit Java 8 gibt es das hier:

String[] strings = list.stream().toArray(String[]::new);

Ob das bei dir funktioniert, weiß ich nicht


----------



## Flown (27. Okt 2014)

Also mit Java 8 würde ich das gleich so machen:


```
Double[] doubleBoxed = { 1d, 2d, 3d, 4d, 5d, 6d };
List<Double> doubleList = new ArrayList<>(Arrays.asList(doubleBoxed));
double[] doubleArray = doubleList.stream().mapToDouble(d -> d).toArray();
System.out.println(Arrays.toString(doubleArray));
```


----------



## chuxXo (27. Okt 2014)

Cool, hilft mir auch weiter  Danke


----------

